# *Sigh*......



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well..... It looks like Rune has dropsy... His scales are raised a little, he isn't eating, and not active at all.  I put him in his cup and I have the cup floating, so that he stays warm, but doesn't infect the whole tank. I just can't belive that one of MY fish has dropsy. :-( I guess all I can do is keep him warm and comfy? :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Rune!! Are you sure it's dropsy? Just keep an eye on him for a couple days to be sure. If it IS dropsy then yeah, there is nothing you can do except make him as warm and comfy as possible.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure. His scales are raised and his eyes are really bulgy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry!! Poor little guy!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

oh nooo! 

good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, Rune ATE a bloodworm!!!! I was so happy!  I added salt to his cup, and he seems to have perked up a little bit. His scales are still raised a little, and he has clamped fins. I've also put some dark fabric around his tank so he isn't stressed. I'm going to do everything I can!! I think I caught it pretty early...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Rune. I hope he gets better!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maracyn2, Jungle Fungus Clear and Jungle Fungus Eliminator can be used to treat dropsy, although we know that dropsy can't be cured.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!! I think a pet store near me has JFE. I will look. I should really stock up on meds.... I need some of that stuff for Oliver's slight fin rot anyway. I think my mom will take me, because she loves Rune.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's nice that your Mom likes your fish! I wish mine did! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aw I hope you can get some meds. & I really hope it's not dropsy. Get better Rune!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm really hoping that he was sick just last night. He pooped last night which is a good sign I guess. Also, I don't know if I can have CTs in my water. His fins look all curled. I will get a picture. It could just be fin rot. He doesn't look as pineconey today. I'm going to petsmart tomorrow, so I will get some JFE just to be safe.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Oh no! not your betta too :-( my girl has been struggling with hers for about a month almost now. So sad, I hope your fish can stay as healthy as possible. It sounds like you are doing a great job keeping him happy and stress free. Dropsy sucks :-( My girl seems to only eat blood worms as well now that she has dropsy, I just give her what she wants as I won't know how long she will last now. 

Good luck, you are doing a great job, he is lucky to have a caring owner


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I got him some Maracyn two. I'm hoping it works. My poor guy is pineconing again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor thing! I'm hoping the medicine helps!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He is still alive!! He is kinda active, but looks sick. He coughed up his food last night. He is also more pine-coney... I hate to think about him being in pain...If he gets really really sick, I think I will just euthanize him.  I hate to think about that, but I don't want him to be in pain.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a difficult decision to have to make but you'll make the right one. It IS hard to see our pets in pain. I'm glad he's doing better this morning.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Aww doggy I'm so sorry. I hope he gets better and that it isn't dropsy. Euthanizing would be such a tough thing to do...


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im sorry, sending your fishy some prayers!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry!! I understand where you are coming from, but I thin kthat would be a terribly hard decision to make. :-( I hope things turn around and he gets better.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hope he gets better keep


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no! Poor fishy! I'm so sorry to hear he is sick :-(


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hows he doing? Fishy seems to be going the same way...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Worse tonight. (( I don't know how much longer he is gonna be with me. He is more pineconey.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry! Just keep him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh nooo  poor rune!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Update? I hope he's better.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

Me too! :[


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He was actually doing well yesterday!!!!!! But his eyes started buggin out again today.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah, sounds like he has fight in him.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Update on your little guy?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Over all, he is doing MUCH MUCH better!!!!! I hope that he pulls through! I'm starting to think he might!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, yay!  I hope he does!
Go Rune, Go.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I hope he pulls through!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck, Rune x3 You have the whole forum rooting for you!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He sure is a fighter! I put him in the warmest room of the house so he stays nice and toasty. I hope he pulls through....

Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Get well soon, Rune!!!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

If it helps, I heard epsom salt is really good to help reduce the swelling. D: I'm treating my friend's fish for dropsy too... he doesn't seem to be doing so well though T_T; I just started treating him with Epsom salt, so I guess I'll have to wait to see if it makes a difference or not.

Good luck though!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He was doing so well for a while, but now, I don't think he's gonna last much longer. He hasn't eaten in a while, and it getting skinnier from not eating. Also very lethargic.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck with your little guy. Hope he gets better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's almost gone.....  

He laying in his floating plant. I just did a Partial WC and he didn't even move. 
I doubt he'll make it through the night.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry! I hope he pulls through somehow but it doesn't sound good. I know he's getting the best care and is comfortable.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys.... he's gone. Just wiggled his plant and he didn't move. 

RIP Rune.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry! RIP Rune.


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

doggyhog,

I am sorry you lost Rune. I read this whole thread, and it sure seemed like one heck of a roller coaster ride. :/ 

RIP Rune.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry. 
RIP Rune.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry D: He hung in there for the longest time, too.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Im glad he lasted as long as he did so you got to watch and enjoy him a bit longer. Rip RUNE!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

so sorry doggyhog


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm really sorry....RIP Rune...


----------

